# Drugstore Eyeliner



## spazbaby (Sep 11, 2005)

What's the best drugstore brand eyeliner? I can't find any threads on this. I love my MAC Powerpoints (and Fluidlines) but I have such a knack for losing pencils that I would like to know if there is a reliable drugstore brand of eye pencil.


----------



## envymi (Sep 11, 2005)

I like the Prestige waterproof pencils...they stay put all day and they go on pretty smooth.


----------



## Laurs (Sep 11, 2005)

Rimmel Exaggerate. I always flucuate(sp?) around eyeliners to see which ones are the best, but I'm stuck on this one. It's my baby. It goes on so smooth, and I *never* have to reapply. It's amazing.


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 11, 2005)

IMO, the NYC eyeliners are wonderful. Such great texture, and also stays put the whole day.


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 11, 2005)

Jordanna! Soft lead, long-lasting, and less than $2 each at Walgreens so you can get lots of colors! lol

Actually I've found that I can make any drugstore eyeliner last all day by applying a layer of loose face powder on my lids underneath my eyeliner. My eyes are so deep set that even my eyeliner creases in an hour or two without the powder, but with powder it lasts all day until I wash it off!


----------



## anne7 (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laurs* Rimmel Exaggerate. I always flucuate(sp?) around eyeliners to see which ones are the best, but I'm stuck on this one. It's my baby. It goes on so smooth, and I *never* have to reapply. It's amazing.



I vote for Rimmel, as well. I have a few of their kajals, and they are very smooth and dont drag or skip.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 12, 2005)

rimmel is by far the best in my opinon


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 12, 2005)

Jordana Color XTend Eyeliner and Revlon Colorstay Eyeliners are the best drugstore eyeliners I've tried, and I've tried most all of them, LOL!


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 12, 2005)

I have to agree with Erica on the Revlon Colorstay Eyeliners!! I just bought a black and a brown, and they are amazing! The color is super intense, and they last a good while...


----------



## FrNail1057 (Sep 13, 2005)

I recently tried rimmel and it's awesome.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 13, 2005)

Stay away from Wet 'n Wild liquid eyeliners. Stung my eyes!! That one got a bad review. My boyfriend tried the eyeliner on, and he said it didn't bother his eyes, but it's not like he actually ever wears makeup anyway.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 13, 2005)

Revlon Colorstay!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 14, 2005)

Another vote for Rimmel!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 14, 2005)

i vote 4 rimmel


----------



## showlee (Mar 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xXxBeckyxXx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i vote 4 rimmel same here! it's so easy to put on and stays on all day


----------



## emily (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Revlon Colorstay- both liquid and pencils


----------



## katina74 (Mar 3, 2009)

Revlon Colorstay and Rimmel.


----------



## Mixie87 (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a big fan of Revlon Colorstay- both liquid and pencils ^


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 3, 2009)

i am partial to physicians formula, they have lovely liners, and they have some that dont need any sharpening (they are the kind where you twist up the waxy part


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 3, 2009)

I also like the Revlon Colorstay liner and the Jordana ones, but I will have to say that I will not part with Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner. Let's find a way so that you don't lose your eyeliners!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd go with Prestige. Their waterproof liners stay on all day for me. Also love their liquid liners, it's a felt tip applicator so if you don't have steady hands they're pretty much fool proof! Jordana liquid liners would be my 2nd choice. Hehe, I'm partial towards liquid liners as u can see. If you like MAC fluidlines, Jane's Be Pure mineral gel eyeliners are just as good &amp; it comes with a mini liner brush!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 3, 2009)

I use the maybelline lineworks waterproof liquid eyeliner. best eyeliner so far! I can never use pencils b/c they always endu up under my eyes! this one has a felt pointy tip so its perfect for precise application!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 3, 2009)

Revlon Colorstay...

I wanna try the Rimmel ones, but they're always sold out - which is a sign imo...


----------



## originalskin (Mar 3, 2009)

Another vote for Revlon Colorstay liners. They go on smoothly, are highly pigmented and have good staying power. You have to smudge them out pretty quickly if you want a softer line, if you wait too long they seem to set in place, but that is what makes them last so long, and that works for me.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 3, 2009)

I like CoverGirl's mechanical eyeliner


----------



## malibuphoenix (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank u so much Envymi for suggesting Prestige's Waterproof Eyeliner. I love it! Unfortunantly, the Walgreens in my town that sell Prestige are discontinuing it but...all Prestige products were on Clearance. Score! I also bought Prestige's regular black-brown pencil eyeliner. It is HORRIBLE! Goes on very harsh.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 3, 2009)

Styli-Style and Prestige


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 3, 2009)

Wet N Wild Gel liners (not liquid), NYX or Rimmel


----------



## riotgrrrl (Oct 3, 2009)

Revlon ColorStay, Loreal HIP cream liner, NYC eyeliner..


----------



## Jinx (Oct 5, 2009)

Wet and Wild Cream eye liner; nice color and consistency and stays put on my oily eyelids.

Almay liquid liner (felt tip); easy to apply, stays put and not hard to remove (can use plain water to remove it).


----------



## laurie_lu (Oct 5, 2009)

Colorstay pencil liner. I've repurchased this many times.


----------



## xdm (Oct 7, 2009)

I vote 5 for Rimmel!


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've used Loreal Le Kohl eyeliner since high school. I'm a redhead with blue eyes, so I've always worn brown eyeliner. Cafe is the perfect shade of brown - not too dark, not too coppery. I just recently bought some Urban Decay 24/7 ones though. Kinda excited to try those out.


----------



## misskitten (Oct 12, 2009)

barry m do a really good one, it goes on really nicely with no dragging

oh and urban decay do really good eyeliners too, i think they sell them in larger boots stores


----------



## ezadeza (Oct 12, 2009)

You should try the L'oreal hip chrome eyeliner pencil.Its so good,that its hard to come off. Its like the Urban Decay 24/7 pencils


----------



## Amy Sue (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree on Revlon Colorstay. One of my favorite drugstore brands.


----------



## Jackie Li (Aug 13, 2012)

I just got physician formulaone. It comes with three color in one package, because it is on sale at cvs. The color is very creamy and I love it. The only problem is when I try to buy blue color , I have to buy two more with it


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 11, 2012)

Covergirl Perfect Point Plus has been, is, and will always be my favorite eyeliner.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the Jordana eyeliner pens. They are so cheap and never make my eyes itch like some of the others.


----------



## mc808913 (Jun 11, 2013)

Prestige is one of the best drugstore eyeliners! It doesn't smudge, applies on smoothly and it lasts on the eyes all day and night! you cant go wrong


----------

